# Wish us luck tomorrow



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I have been working really hard with training BaWaaJige. He is doing great at fetching up his dokken dummy but tomorrow we will be training at Hunts Point. He has been there once at 11wks but we didnt do much other than meet everyone and their dogs. Tomorrow we will partake in training. I hope Jige will do as good as he has been with just me. 

I have been working him in different places every tuesdays and thrusdays for the last 3wks. he does well at those trainings too.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Best of luck & happy training


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Good Luck to you and BaWaaJige!!! Happy and Successful Training!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks. It is hard I dont want him to look bad when I know he can look good. This last week he started really looking for his dummy in the taller grasses. I think he is doing well for just coming upon 14wks.


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

JUST HAVE FUN!!!
Jim


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Most important...Have fun!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Good luck, and as others have said, most important at his age is to HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Yep it is about having fun. He is really starting to like it. I used the duck call tonight and boy did he like that very focused on his dummy. I need to start using it everytime I just have trouble be that cordinated. haha


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

If you are headed over to Jim and Peg's to train.. relax.. you are among friends...
And remember most of all..Have fun!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I love training at Hunts Point they are a great group of people.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Have Fun!!!!

I am sure if you are with good people, they will help you set your dog up to succeed not fail so he will look good. Can't wait to hear how it went. 

I found on Gabby's first real training day, it really upped her confidence going forward in training. Helped her believe in herself.


----------

